# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Bollo auto aziendale

## SILVIAFONTANA

1) In CO.GE. che conto si utilizza per la registrazione del pagamento del bollo auto? Nel mio piano dei conti ho la scelta tra questi costi:
- tasse diverse
- imposte diverse
- varie
- assicurazioni 
2) Anche questo costo va a risconti attivi al 31/12? 
Grazie
Silvia

----------


## Contabile

1) Noi in ufficio abbiamo creato una voce apposita. 
2) Scommetto che questa tua richiesta scatener&#224; una ridda di ipotesi e soluzioni. Aspetto in primis il parere di meccanico con le sue soluzioni alternative.  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 1) In CO.GE. che conto si utilizza per la registrazione del pagamento del bollo auto? Nel mio piano dei conti ho la scelta tra questi costi:
> - tasse diverse
> - imposte diverse
> - varie
> - assicurazioni 
> 2) Anche questo costo va a risconti attivi al 31/12? 
> Grazie
> Silvia

   

> 1) Noi in ufficio abbiamo creato una voce apposita. 
> 2) Scommetto che questa tua richiesta scatenerà una ridda di ipotesi e soluzioni. Aspetto in primis il parere di meccanico con le sue soluzioni alternative.

  1) Pure io. Bollo auto (sottoconto di oneri diversi di gestione) 
2) No. Il bollo va per cassa, non per competenza.

----------


## SILVIAFONTANA

Non ho capito la risposta in merito al secondo quesito... Perchè non è un costo di competenza?

----------


## cmit

> 2) No. Il bollo va per cassa, non per competenza.

  1) Idem. Creato conto apposito Bollo auto (sottoconto di imposte e tasse inded.) 
2) per il periodo di competenza il risconto lo faccio, anche se viene pagato per cassa. non capisco che cosa danilo intenda...

----------


## Lolly74

Chiedo scusa  per l'intrusione: 
Contabile: non stuzzicare il can che dorme! 
Pure io registro a Bollo Auto (oneri diversi di gestione) 
essendo una tassa va per cassa e non per competenza

----------


## iam

Danilo è proprio commercialista nel midollo.......  :Big Grin:  
Va per cassa ai fini della deducibilità fiscale..... ma se è un costo a cavallo di due esercizi, in contabilità va "riscontato"  :Wink:

----------


## Lolly74

Chiedo scusa ed umilmente ti chiedo: 
risconti anche le tasse? 
a me &#232; stato insegnato che le tasse vanno sempre con il principio di cassa, il bollo auto &#232; a tutti gli effetti una tassa sulla circolazione quindi secondo me va per cassa e non per comptenza.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Chiedo scusa ed umilmente ti chiedo: 
> risconti anche le tasse? 
> a me è stato insegnato che le tasse vanno sempre con il principio di cassa, il bollo auto è a tutti gli effetti una tassa sulla circolazione quindi secondo me va per cassa e non per comptenza.

  Ha ragione Iam. 
Fiscalmente si deduce per cassa, ma civilisticamente, e quindi contabilmente, va per competenza.
Pertanto, si dovrebbero anche calcolare le imposte anticipate, ma mi rifiuto !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lolly74

Quindi come faccio io &#232; sbagliato? Io non tengo conto del risconto!

----------


## meccanico

> Quindi come faccio io è sbagliato? Io non tengo conto del risconto!

  Và riscontata eccome! Tu sostieni un onere (tassa sulla proprietà e non di circolazione che è stato abolita vent'anni fà) per un periodo temporale di un anno che non coincide con l'anno solare per cui perchè non riscontarla?

----------


## Lolly74

> Và riscontata eccome! Tu sostieni un onere (tassa sulla proprietà e non di circolazione che è stato abolita vent'anni fà) per un periodo temporale di un anno che non coincide con l'anno solare per cui perchè non riscontarla?

  Perch&#232; io ho deciso che per il bollo auto utilizzo il principio di cassa.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Quindi come faccio io è sbagliato? Io non tengo conto del risconto!

  Nemmeno io. Ma ha ragione Iam.  :Smile:

----------


## federico80

Questi calcoli per il bollo auto valgono anche per le auto aziendali? Calcolo bollo auto | CalcoloCosto.it

----------


## brainticket

> Questi calcoli per il bollo auto valgono anche per le auto aziendali? Calcolo bollo auto | CalcoloCosto.it

  Riprendo questa discussione chiedendo se per caso si tratta di un'autovettura?
come vi regolate con la co.ge.?
40% ad imposte e tasse e l'altro 60% a costi non deducibili oppure mettere tutto ad imposte e tasse?
Grazie

----------

